# Gliederpuppe für Photoshop



## Marius Heil (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich bin kein Meister im Figuren malen, da ich allerdings ein Grafiktablett hab und das auch öfters nutze, wäre meine Frage, ob es denn sowas wie eine Gliederpuppe für Photoshop gibt, ich stelle mir das so vor, ein kleines 3D Modell das ich als Programm laufen lassen kann und dann mit der maus entsprechend verdrehen und rotieren, wenn es dann noch einen transparenten Hintergrund hätte, wäre fantastisch, dann hätte ich nämlich immer irgendwas, auf das ich mich beziehen kann, dann kommen die Proportionen besser hin.



Marius


----------



## jjd (1. Dezember 2005)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es sowas nicht.
Photoshop kann kein 3d. Aber in Cinema gibt es eine Gliederpuppe die du bearbeiten kannst.


----------



## Marius Heil (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

ich meinte kein Plugin oder etwas ähnliches für Photoshop.
Dass Cinema ne Gliederpuppe hat, weiß ich, jedoch ist es ein wenig kompliziert immer Cinema zu starten, wenn ich was malen will, ich müsste außerdem immer zwischen den Anwendungen herwechseln.
Was ist suche ist ein eigenständiges kleines Programm, möglicherweise mit transparentem Hintergrund was eben ne Gliederpuppe bietet, cih weiß nciht, ob es sowas wirklich gibt, es wäre großer Zufall, allerdings dachte ich mir, das wäre eigentlich sehr praktisch.



Marius


----------



## Terrabug (1. Dezember 2005)

Mich würd das Thema auch intressieren. Hatte schon überlegt ob ich das nich eben so Pi mal Daumen in Poser  bastel und das als Hintergrund hinlege, aber ich bezweifel das sich damit dann arbeiten lässt 
Das muss auch nich in PS passieren, würd mir persönlich schon reichen, wenn ich einfach Bilder erstellen könnte an die ich mich dann halten kann


----------



## oscarr (2. Dezember 2005)

Terrabug hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mich würd das Thema auch intressieren. Hatte schon überlegt ob ich das nich eben so Pi mal Daumen in Poser  bastel und das als Hintergrund hinlege, aber ich bezweifel das sich damit dann arbeiten lässt



Warum lässt sich damit nicht arbeiten? Für die reine Anatomie von Menschen ist das ideal. Finde sogar das genau das eines der wenigen sinnvollen Anwendungsgebiete von Poser ist.


----------



## Terrabug (2. Dezember 2005)

Hab mich grad nochmal vor Poser gesetzt und das ir wirklich so schwer wie ich dachte. Um nur mal eben was an soner Gliederpuppe zu verändern brauch man recht lange und dann muss man das auch noch rendern  
Außerdem hab ich auf die schnelle keinen Weg gefunden das transparent zu machen.


----------



## Marius Heil (2. Dezember 2005)

Jop, das geht wirklich ne Weile, ich denke in Cinema gehts nicht schneller, erstmal muss das Teil in ein Grundobjekt konvertieren, dann ein IK setup machen und die dann noch richtig positionieren geht ne ganze Weile weil man immer die richtigen Anfasser suchen muss, deshalb wärs auch praktisch, wenns dafür ein kleines programm gäb, zb:
mit den Maustasten die Körperteile bewegen, constraints und ik sollte schon fertig sein, wenn man zb ALT gedrückt hät dann halt kamera bearbeiten, viel mehr wärs nciht, aber das Programm müsste an sich ne richtige kleine 3D Engine sein.


Marius


----------



## oscarr (3. Dezember 2005)

Die vorgefertigten Poserfiguren lassen sich innerhalb von Sekunden in andere Posen bringen oder auch mit 1 2 Klicks Gesichtszüge oder Brustumfang ändern.

Also wenn Du lange brauchst um in Poser etwas an einer der fertigt geriggten Modellle zu verändern (in Pose bringen) dann machst Du da irgendwas extrem Falsch oder unsere Definition von Lang ist absolut Unterschiedlich. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erninnere kann man mit hilfe von Rotation- und Verschiebewerkzeug sogut wie alle Positionen der Figur extrem schnelll erstellen. 
Wichtig ist das man die richtigen Boneelemente "anfasst" und diese dann verschiebt oder rotiert. So wies mit einem echten 3d Programm auch ist nur 100mal simpler und schon alles ferttig.


----------

